# 1959 Meteor Flite Restoration/Introduction



## CrankBreaker (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello all!

I am new to the CABE and wanted to say hello to you all and post my next little project, 1959 Murray Meteor Flite. I know these bikes are not the most desirable, but they definitely have that cool "space-age" look of the late 50's early 60's! I had seen the posts of other members Meteor's finished up and that was the reason I picked it up to work on! I guess you could say, I felt inspired by theirs!






Hopefully I will have more to report! And I look forward to chatting with some of you and learning more about classic bicycles!

-Mitch


----------

